# A long but sad story.



## Gomer Pyle (Nov 13, 2005)

me and my family got a grey striped tabby from my moms friends son beacuse he broke his leg. we had him for probaly over a year. he sometimes hissed at you but layed on you if u were laying next to him he was really friendly we had 2 other cats that diddnt get alonmg with him. he used to sleep on the dining room table and was such a cute fun cat. until january 23th. i remeber he was looking at the door to go out so i let him out. he never showed up. the next day after school around 5:30 we found him yay we heard him meowing. than i saw him in yard me and my dad saw him laying their he had blood on his leg. his two legs on the left side were torn up and his paws were rreally torn up we brought him to the vet it would have been alot of money to fix him he would be in special whell thing. so we couldent let him live l;ike that so they put him to sleep we dont know what happened to him. now his ashes remain on the mantle.

Edit by Lymekaps -- description too graphic for our young and sensitive members :wink:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh how terribly tragic. I'm sorry. Although it was a difficult decision at the time, you did the best thing for your poor suffering little pet cat. You cared and loved your cat alot during its lifetime.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is very difficult to try and help all of the animals..; I can relate to what must have been going through your heart when you realized there were't enough ressources to help your kitty. He knows you cared for him and wanted what was best for him in the given situation.
What was his name>?


----------



## Gomer Pyle (Nov 13, 2005)

maverick (not out name but good one).


----------

